# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Im März spielt Santana in Bangkok

## schiene

*Am 01.03.2011 spielt Carlos Santana in Bangkok*
Veranstaltungsort: IMPACT Arena in Muang Thong Thani
Kartenreservierung: Telefon: 0-2262-3456
Kartenvorverkauf läuft schon
Kartenpreise: 1000 Baht bis 4500 Baht

----------

